# FZ30focus.com - New Website + Forum dedicated to all Panasonic FZ30 users



## DLL_4ever (Jan 31, 2006)

Theres a new website + forum dedicated only to the FZ30. It's now so much easier for people to find info and pictures for/from nothing but the FZ30. Check it out!

www.fz30focus.com


----------

